# Newbie, checking in.



## rdwriter (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello all.  My name is Rebecca and I'm new to the forum.  I figured I'd introduce myself here.  I hope to meet some new people and gain some insight.  See you all around!  :razz:


----------



## exocoetidae (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome, Rebecca. I hope you find what you seek.


----------



## Vivid_dreamer (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Rdwriter and welcome to WF

happy writing,

JKSC


----------



## Foxee (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome to WF, Rebecca, it's nice to have you here. Please feel free to wander around and get comfortable.

You can gain a lot of insight by critiquing some of the work up in the Writer's Workshop. 

Enjoy!

~Foxee


----------



## WriterDude (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome to our humble home, Rebecca.


----------



## SparkyLT (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome to hell, Rebecca.


...what? Aw, I meant it in the best possible way. :mrgreen:


----------



## wacker (Jan 4, 2009)

HELLO AND WELCOME TO WF

Wacker


----------

